# Plot Print (Flex, Flock, Specialty Flex, Writable Flex):



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking more and more into the many advantages that can be done when using a plotter print opposed to that of Iron transfers (Inkjet).

As I am a new Shop owner/designer I would really appreciate some advice on what can be done in the realm of using Flex/Flock and the Specialty Choices in Material. I first read about these when searching Spreadshirt and was looking into opening a shop there. My only major gripe is that I know I can produce the product and get my investment and work shed on the designs at a higher profit that what I would ever get in a comission from Spreadshirt.

I currently use Adobe Illustrator, Photoshop for my designs so software (photo/vector/raster editing is covered)

I know using a plotter I would most likely need to configure my designs to be vector based, is printing the hard part? 

I have a 15x15 Heat press (Sunie)

I know I need a plotter but, what is needed to do these type of Prints? 

Are the rolls easy to get/find? 

Also, I think I need to use some type of adhesive, is there one better than another, will I need to adjust my heat temperature to use the vinyl?

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## vertigosystems (Jul 10, 2008)

There's a company that sponsors these forums, Imprintables Warehouse, you can find the link on almost every page, they do sell the rolls of thermoflex (or others) if you're doing single colors, the results are phenomenal, and whatever cutter you buy (from a reputable dealer) should come with a good software package above and beyond what you have that will help with vectorizing. With most of thermoflex, etc. there's no adhesive necessary.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> what is needed to do these type of Prints?
> Are the rolls easy to get/find?


Just the rolls of t-shirt vinyl. Imprintables.com carrys some, jotopaper carries some, specialty graphics supply carries some. There's lots of vendors out there.

This thread is a good start: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t20425.html

It has a link to this area with lots of vendors listed: buy vinyl related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> Also, I think I need to use some type of adhesive


Nope, you don't need an adhesive for doing t-shirts with vinyl. The adhesive is already on the t-shirt vinyl you buy, and it gets activated when you press it to the t-shirt.

Here's a thread where I detailed making my first vinyl t-shirt that sort of explains it better: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10363.html



> will I need to adjust my heat temperature to use the vinyl?


Every time you buy vinyl, the place you buy it from will supply you with specific temperature, pressure and time instructions on how to apply it to t-shirts.



> Writeable flex


I haven't found a source for this yet. Maybe someone else here might have a lead.


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Rodney for the reply,

This helps to clarify a few things also congrats on hitting the 50,000+ members. Glad to be a part of the community and learning more and more as time goes on.

=P


----------

